# Merry ChristMads to all.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Hi there LJ's,*

Just want to send you all a Christmas card, wishing you all a Merry ChristMads and a happy new year.










2014 has been a strange year for me:
Joy / sadness.
Music / noise.
Love / emptiness.
Happiness / depression.
Woodworking / nothing.
Yoga moments / pain days.
Home / escape to the shop.
So many contradictions and yet life seem so beautiful, sometimes just not enough peace around me.

I wish the new year will bring loads of happy hours with friends, family and of course woodworking for us all.
.

*Best thoughts from my heart,*
Mads


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

*smile* Thanks.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

And to you, my friend.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Only a Dane would do woodworking in the nude!!

God Jul Mads.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Your year Mads sounds like cocktail of life enjoyed & endured by the majority of us at some stage of our journey through life :)
All the very best to you & yours my friend
Cheers
Pete


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

same to you to my friend

i notice your little buddy
that sits on the shelf is gone
along with your pipe

could he be out smoking it
with some reindeer


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice breasts!

Well somebody had to say it Mads. (;o}

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year my friend.


----------



## icemanhank (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mads, and a very happy Christmas to you. And thanks for your great posts.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

Interesting sketch with your usual attention to detail, I suggest Duluth Trading for something more safe and comfortable, a slip of a chisel could really ruin the new year.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

And a Merry Christmas to you and Mathilde, my friend!!!!!!!!!.................Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Merry Chrstmas


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Always wear something on the feet when working in the shop, always. Everything else is OK. With that said, have a Merry Christmas and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Mafe,
Here's hoping to more of the items on the left of the /

Merry Christmads


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Mads!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas, Mads

Here is a  for you.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Mads. Your card beats any other Christmas card I will receive this year.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

merry Christmas and happy Chaunaka


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Merry ChristMads to you too.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i want to wish you a merry Christmas mads, along with all of the happiness we have there will always be times of trials and strife, but so many of us have been blessed with good friends and family, and im certainly happy for the wonderful friends we have made here, and i wish you the very best as the new year will come, and we have the chance to do things for each other, that is what brings the smiles and the joy is seeing doing something for our family and friends…i wish you the best mads…


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mads!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice thoughts and wishes. Merry Christmas to you and yours. Have a safe holiday season. Work/Play safe in and out of the shop


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Mads. Good to hear from you.


----------

